# Hopper Auto Tune



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just had a Hopper/Single Joey installed this morning. Haven't been able to figure out how to establish an auto tune from the EPG. Only options available are for recording. My old VIP 621 offered the option to automatically tune a program, Hopper doesn't seem to let me do that.

Apologize if it has been already discussed... I couldn't find it here, on line or in the manual.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't recall the feature ... Are you sure it exist for h/j ?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Wildman63 said:


> Just had a Hopper/Single Joey installed this morning. Haven't been able to figure out how to establish an auto tune from the EPG. Only options available are for recording. My old VIP 621 offered the option to automatically tune a program, Hopper doesn't seem to let me do that.
> 
> Apologize if it has been already discussed... I couldn't find it here, on line or in the manual.


When you select a future event from the guide, select "record series timer". From here, you can change the recording option from "DVR" to "Auto Tune"


----------



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks... I knew there had to be a way to do it. 

So far, this is a pretty amazing system. I went for the Sling Adapter and even that works here at home...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Wildman63 said:


> Thanks... I knew there had to be a way to do it.
> 
> So far, this is a pretty amazing system. I went for the Sling Adapter and even that works here at home...


It's a bit different to setup auto tune, but I'm glad I was able to help!

Sling should work outside of your home as well so long as you have the proper speeds


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah -- When I first got Hopper it was confusing figuring out where auto tune is. Gad they retained this very useful feature!


----------

